# 4x4 Speedsolve: January 26, 2007



## pjk (Jan 26, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) f2 F2 l u' b B2 u2 F2 L' F' f' D' r' D b F R' f2 F' U r2 F' r' F' l' D' f U' u' R2 D U' L' F2 L2 F B' R2 u2 R'
2) F2 r l2 f F D2 L2 l' D2 B D l B2 u2 b R b U' R L U f2 u2 f' L2 f U' F f D' U r R2 D l' F' d2 u' r' b
3) U b U' r' d' F2 L D L2 B2 R' F D' u2 F2 B2 L r2 b L' r' U' l r2 U r2 B U L2 U2 f F R2 l2 B2 U F d' B l'
4) r2 f U' R U D' R u d' F' b u R F' d2 r2 R d2 b F r2 R D d b2 R2 D F L' d U' f2 D' b r B2 r L f b2
5) B r d R2 u' U r2 u' d F' l B b d' l2 F2 L' B2 U' D' F2 r2 U r2 l D' F2 d2 r' R D2 b2 D F2 B' L U b2 r' l2


----------



## Erik (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Avg: 1:07.97
Times: 1:05.27, (1:14.80(OP)), 1:09.44(O), 1:09.20(P), (1:01.28)

Not bad


----------



## Kare (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: K?re Krig
Average: 1:42,61
Times: (2:06,62) 1:44,90 (1:25,56) 1:37,27 1:45,68

Guess I should have solved a warm up cube before the competition solves.


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Patrick Kelly
1:48.24 (1:56.97) 1:49.95 (1:43.89) 1:45.61
Average: 1:47.93

Timed with the JNetCube timer. I think I can improve this average by 15 seconds within a week or two.


----------



## FrankMorris (Jan 30, 2007)

Frank Morris
Average: 68.11
Times: 68.83, 69.66, (72.58), 65.84, (65.05)

Yeah, Double Parity on all solves... Bummer.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 1, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen
Average: 1.54.94
Times: (2.01.48), (1.37.69), 1.55.44, 1.56.05, 1.53.34

Just above average. On big cubes, my first attempt is always slow, my second solve is always fast (good concentration), and then my times get worse and worse (losing concentration)


----------

